# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Venlafaxine caps MVA 75 mg

## maria1954

goedemiddag allemaal,nou na een aantal AD heb ik nu Venlafaxine gkregen,wie weet hier nu wat van? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ilse34

Venlafaxine is hetzelfde als Efexor.
Ben je ze al aan het nemen?
is wel een goed AD denk ik.. heb het ook genomen voor mij was het te zwaar.

----------


## maria1954

hoi Ilse ik ben nu cymbalta aan het afbouwen....heb er al 7 versleten,dus ik hoop echt dat deze wat doet..wat had jij dan van deze?omdat je zei,te zwaar?

----------


## Ilse34

mijn lichaam reageerde er niet zo goed op. 
Had er eneke genomen en ik voelde me zo slecht.
Net alsof ik liters koffie had gedronken. erg nerveus.
welke heb je allemaal al genomen?
ik ben wel tevreden van sipralexa maar nu ga k er proberen mee te stoppen.

----------


## pruts

Voor mij blijft Efexor of Venlaflaxine het beste wat er is van AD (maar dit is heel individueel, sommige worden er beroerd van, anderen zoals ik zweren erbij) kan je daar moeilijk veel raadgevingen ingeven, uitproberen zou ik zeggen. 't Is hoor ik wel vaak waaien een middel dat je niet onberoerd laat (of je word er beter van of het is niks voor jou en meestal merk je dat snel) 
Stop er vooral niet plotseling mee want de ontwenningsverschijnselen zijn niet van de poes! 

Succes!

----------


## maria1954

bedankt prutsje

----------


## Atleet

Hoi Maria. Ik heb ook deze dosering gehad en ging er goed op.
Wat ik wel merkte is dat ik minder aandacht had tijdens dingen doen en
dat ik meer langs mij liet gaan dan dat ik het opnam. Ik voelde mij verder niet meer 
down dat niet. 

Nu ben ik aan het stoppen en ben toen begonnen op 37,5 mg voor 2 weken lang. Tijden deze weken ging ik meer dingen weer doen en was ik veel spraakzamer. Ik werd verder niet down.

Nu ben ik 2 dagen helemaal gestopt maar de bijwerkingen voelen gewoon erg vervelend aan. Duizelig, schoktjes en lijk wel tikken te hebben. Maar ik ben niet down ofzo.

----------

